# While waiting on Endo.



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

So i went to my regular docotrs today and she said my tsh was 34 and my antibodies where 918. Any ideas???? She wouldnt really discuess this with me. I have to wait and see my endo. Which i have no idea when that will be because my appt. for this wensday got cancled and am waiting for a new appt.

So any ideas what these levels can mean. The rest of the thyroid panel looked ok.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If your TSH was 34...it's rather cruel to make you wait for an appointment much longer than a few days!

TSH comes from your pituitary gland. The higher the number, the more the pituitary is urging your thyroid to work. Therefore, the higher the number, the less your thyroid is functioning normally. Most people start complaining when it's around 6-8ish range. So yours is considerably high. As are the antibodies (which more or less given an indication that your thyroid is under attack).

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid yet?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a ultrasound in June showed a 3cm or 3mm nodule cant rember. And had Fna in septermber...but the docotor wasnt able to do it because it was gone.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree... with a TSH of 34, you want to get into that doctor as soon as you can. How do you feel?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I fill horrible. I am barley funcitiong. I cant think, breathe, sleep, tired all of the time. My skin looks horrible. My stomach is all messed up. Can barley see.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> So i went to my regular docotrs today and she said my tsh was 34 and my antibodies where 918. Any ideas???? She wouldnt really discuess this with me. I have to wait and see my endo. Which i have no idea when that will be because my appt. for this wensday got cancled and am waiting for a new appt.
> 
> So any ideas what these levels can mean. The rest of the thyroid panel looked ok.


With TSH that high, you are definitely hypo. Now the antibodies? Are they TPO (antimicrosomal?)

Please let us know when you get with the endo!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Honestly, I would be on the phone every hour with my endo's office trying to get in if my TSH and antibodies were that high. Heck, I might even just show up in her office without an appointment! That's way too high and you can barely function--they need to get you in quickly.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I agree. Ive been trying and my reg doc is trying as well


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Andros im not sure which antibody test it is.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ugh, yeah, try to get in and see the Endo. And if your regular doc refuses to deal with this stuff, and the Endo can't see you, you might consider going to an urgent care with labs in-hand, explaining what's going on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> Andros im not sure which antibody test it is.


That's okay; honey bunny. You sound so ill; I am surprised you know your own name right now!

Do you have a sibling or someone who can help advocate for you?

Do you think you should go to the ER?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I dont know about the er. My iron was also low. It was like in the 40;s so im dealing with that as well. realy weak and dizzy


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Tracilee said:


> I fill horrible. I am barley funcitiong. I cant think, breathe, sleep, tired all of the time. My skin looks horrible. My stomach is all messed up. Can barley see.


I'm not surprised you feel horrible. You need to have this addressed sooner rather than later. I know I'm preaching to the choir...as horrible as you must feel, you already know you need to be seen soon.

Does this Endo's office know that nobody else is willing to prescribe anything right now, and your TSH is 34? There should be some sense of urgency here.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I called my endos office agian and of course i get my docotrs nurses voice mail. My reg doctor has been trying as well. If i dont hear anything by tommorow we are going to a different endo.

Thanks agian everyone


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Forget the doctor's office. Go to Urgent Care with your records if you have them. Just go.

When you explain to the URgent Care doc what's going on, oftentimes the UrgentCare doc will call the doc you're trying to get in and see.....and open sesame.

And once you're finally in the endo's office, I would ask, all sugary-sweet, if the doc's policy is for patients to be on their death bed before the doc will squeeze them in for an appointment. If that's the case, I'd start doctor shopping.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

well im on my way to my docotrs they are talking of admitting me i have had problems since sunday with blacking out and keeping my sugars up. Im Supposdly hypogloycemic. and my sugar in not coming yuo wish me luick


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you'll be seen, Tracilee. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good. Keep us posted, Tracilee.

Best wishes.

:hugs:


----------

